# Cron: php-Skript ausführen lassen



## computerfee (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich hoffe, ich bin hier im Forum mit meinem Problem richtig.

Ich habe ein Shell-Skript, dass unter anderem sowohl ein Perl- als auch ein PHP-Skript aufruft. Dieses Skript soll vom Cron-Dämon einmal am Tag ausgeführt werden.

Der Aufruf des Scripts an sich klappt auch zur vorgegebenen Zeit.
Allerdings wird das php-Skript nicht ausgeführt.

Alle beteiligten Skripte sind ausführbar und - bei manuellem Aufruf aus der Console - erledigen auch ihren jeweiligen Job.

Ich habe mittlerweile auch mit einem Test-Skript, das nur ein Echo ausgibt, herumprobiert. Aber auch das verweigert seine Arbeit bim Cron-Aufruf.

Das System ist ein Suse 9.2-Linux und ich bin als root angemeldet.

Ich bin nun ratlos, an welcher Stelle ich noch suchen kann, damit auch das PHP-Skript vom Cron-Job mitausgeführt wird.

Hat jemand eine Idee, die mir weiterhelfen könnte?

Danke im Voraus!


Viele Grüße
ComputerFee


----------



## Culebra (13. September 2007)

Poste doch mal Deine crontab.


----------



## computerfee (13. September 2007)

das ist der Cron-Eintrag:

30 7 * * 1-5 /home/user/public_html/MYSQL-Skripte/aufruf.php.sh > /dev/null 2>&1


Viele Grüße
ComputerFee


----------



## Culebra (13. September 2007)

Hmmm, sieht korrekt aus. Du sagst die Cron-Testdatei wird auch nicht ausgeführt... Unter welchem Benutzer läuft die Datei? Hat dieser Ausführungsrechte auf der Datei? Hast Du die Zeile mit "crontab -e" eingetragen?

Hast Du mal in /var/log/syslog (oder wie die entsprechende Logdatei auf Deinem System heisst) nachgesehen, was dort zur Ausführungszeit eingetragen ist?


----------



## computerfee (14. September 2007)

Hi,

ich bin momentan ziemlich verwirrt.
Obwohl ich an dem Server und seinen Einstellungen nichts geändert habe, werden seit heute auch die php-Skripte plötzlich ausgeführt.

Sowohl mein Test-Skript mit einfacher Echo-Ausgabe als auch mein produktives Skript klappt nun.

Alles läuft übrigens über den root-User. Und die Cron-Jobs pflege ich immer über crontab -e ein.

Es wurmt mich ziemlich, dass ich die Ursache dafür nicht finde :-(

Danke jedenfalls für deine Hilfestellung!


Viele Grüße
ComputerFee


----------

